# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Granos y Menestras  BIOFERTIL - EXPERIENCIA EXITOSA EN CULTIVO DE ARROZ !!!

## kscastaneda

Buen día con todos; me es grato compartir con ustedes esta información; el trabajo se ejecuto en la campaña arroz 2010-2011 en Pitipo-Lambayeque en los campos del colega Rachumí en la época de poca agua.  *Apreciarán que se logró obtener un mayor rendimiento con :* 
1. Menos fertilizante Nitrógenado.
2. Menos aplicaciones de control fitosanitario.
3. Menos costo de producción.  *Lo que hicimos fue lo siguiente :* 
1. Se aplico 4 lt de EM.COMPOST al suelo + 2 litros de EM.1 foliarmente, previamente activado y en los momentos indicados.
2. Se aplico 10 bolsas de Tierraverde en mezcla con los fertilizantes para evitar pérdida de nitrógeno, maximizar la eficiencia de asimilación del mismo y aportar calcio al cultivo.
3. Siguio un plan de nutrición foliar propuesto por Biofertil y adaptado para sus condiciones.  *Porque obtuvimos esos resultados :*
1. Los microorganismos convierten la materia orgánica (rastrojos de cosecha, etc) en aminoacidos, hormonas naturales, enzimas, antibioticos que contrarrestan patogenos, antioxidantes y sustancias bioactivas en beneficio del cultivo y el suelo.
2. Con TIERRAVERDE y los EM; potencializamos la absorción de nutrientes y por ende potencializamos tambien la asimilación de los mismos.
3. Con nuestro paquete nutricional BIOFERTIL aportamos oligoelementos y otros que permitieron alcanzar mayores rendimientos.
4. Con el incremento de rendimiento, el menor uso de plaguicidas y el ahorro en fertilizante nuestra propuesta fue viable en todo sentido.  arrozem2.jpgarroz.jpgbiofertil produc.jpg  *Haz click en las imagenes para ver amplificadas.*  *pd.:  Si no ves las imagenes es porque no estas registrado; REGISTRATE AHORA MISMO.*  *SI HACES SIEMPRE LO MISMO, SIEMPRE TENDRAS LOS MISMOS RESULTADOS.
TODO ESTA EN CONSTANTE CAMBIO, ADAPTARSE Y VIVIR LA EXPERIENCIA ES LO MEJOR.
EL QUE NO ARRIESGA NO GANA, LO QUE PIENSAS ES LO QUE LOGRAS.*Temas similares: INIA Arequipa aplica novedoso sistema de cultivo de arroz que ahorra agua Ensilajes comparte tu experiencia !!! Artículo: La experiencia indica que con los TLC las inversiones se incrementan Artículo: Piscicultura se ha convertido en alternativa más rentable a cultivo de arroz en la Amazonía, sostienen Logran control vectorial de la malaria con nueva técnica de riego del cultivo de arroz en Lambayeque

----------


## kscastaneda

Tierraverde calcio y azufre !!! tierraverde trailer.jpgCALIDAD-PESO-INGRESO 
LISTO PARA SU DESTINO FINAL
TIERRAVERDE
CALCIO Y AZUFRE

----------

